# Rentals in Oaxaca



## jdan6466 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi: I don't know how else to do this because I have looked all over the web. My husband I want to stay in Oaxaca for Dec. '12 and Jan. '13. We'd like to be within walking distance of the Zocalo. Would prefer a 2bed 2 bath place. Can you get me in touch with someone who would know about rentals? I would appreciate it very much.
Barbara
__._,_.___[/QUOTE]


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

jdan6466 said:


> Hi: I don't know how else to do this because I have looked all over the web. My husband I want to stay in Oaxaca for Dec. '12 and Jan. '13. We'd like to be within walking distance of the Zocalo. Would prefer a 2bed 2 bath place. Can you get me in touch with someone who would know about rentals? I would appreciate it very much.
> Barbara
> __._,_.___


[/QUOTE]

You should ask on Mexico Connect if you haven't already. Lady named Geri is the resident expert on Oaxaca. Also Google Craigslist Oaxaca. When you pull up that page you can click on English in upper right corner.


----------



## jdan6466 (Jan 25, 2010)

You should ask on Mexico Connect if you haven't already. Lady named Geri is the resident expert on Oaxaca. Also Google Craigslist Oaxaca. When you pull up that page you can click on English in upper right corner.[/QUOTE]

Thanks! I'll do that.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

jdan6466 said:


> Hi: I don't know how else to do this because I have looked all over the web. My husband I want to stay in Oaxaca for Dec. '12 and Jan. '13. We'd like to be within walking distance of the Zocalo. Would prefer a 2bed 2 bath place. Can you get me in touch with someone who would know about rentals? I would appreciate it very much.
> Barbara
> __._,_.___


[/QUOTE]

Try Googling a few Spanish words/phrases:

se renta Oaxaca

casa en renta Oaxaca

Oaxaca alquiler

etc. etc.

Should bring you to some local Spanish language classifieds pages.


----------



## jdan6466 (Jan 25, 2010)

Try Googling a few Spanish words/phrases:

se renta Oaxaca

casa en renta Oaxaca

Oaxaca alquiler

etc. etc.

Should bring you to some local Spanish language classifieds pages.[/QUOTE]

Thank you! I'll do it.
b


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Renta departamento oaxaca - Trovit Casas
Departamentos en renta en Oaxaca de Jurez, Oaxaca , inmuebles en Mercadoi.com - pagina 1
VivaStreet Resultados de tu Búsqueda
http://tinyurl.com/c9kgnas

Here's a few sites to search.


----------



## jdan6466 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Thanks!*



joaquinx said:


> Renta departamento oaxaca - Trovit Casas
> Departamentos en renta en Oaxaca de Jurez, Oaxaca , inmuebles en Mercadoi.com - pagina 1
> VivaStreet Resultados de tu Búsqueda
> Depas en renta Estado de Oaxaca - Locanto?
> ...


Thank you for those sites. I appreciate your response.
Barbara


----------



## oaxacakate (May 8, 2011)

Check Craig's List Oaxaca. You could also post a Housing Wanted note there. I live several kilometers outside the city and, although there are furnished bungalows and casitas here, you said you wanted to be downtown. Hope this helps!


----------



## jdan6466 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Oaxaca expat organizations*



oaxacakate said:


> Check Craig's List Oaxaca. You could also post a Housing Wanted note there. I live several kilometers outside the city and, although there are furnished bungalows and casitas here, you said you wanted to be downtown. Hope this helps!


Thank for the advice. Since you live there, are there any organizations for expats? Or residential areas where they tend to live? 
Barbara


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I've always found that Alvin Starkman seems to be on top of everything in Oaxaca. He infrequently posts here but has a lot of articles out on Oaxaca.


----------

